# Orbea Wild LTD Custom, my dream bike…



## JDO (Nov 18, 2004)

I’m 174 cm (5’8”)tall. My Wild is size L, the 455 mm reach is perfect for me. 
my build:
Orbea Wild FS LTD L. Bosch 85 Nm Gen 4
Shock; 2021 Fox DHX2 550 spring 
Fork: Fox 38 180 mm (put my HTA close to 65.4 degrees, the BB drop of 30 mm let me do it without lifting the BB beyond 24 mm drop, and that’s perfect)
Stem: Rhental 31.8
Handlebar: Rhental carbon 780mm, 30 mm rise
Grips: Burgtec Bartender
Brakes: Magura MT, HC3 levers. 203 rotors
Transmission: Sram AXS
Crankset: E13 carbon 160 mm, 32 t chainring
Pedals: Crank Brothers Mallet E
Wheels: Reserve 30
Hubs: DT 350
Tires: magic Mary 2.6 front, Hans Dampf 2.6. Red Poison insert on rear.
Dropper post: RS Reverb AXS 150 mm
Seat: Fizik Taiga

I’m so impressed with this bike. The suspension platform, the handling are perfect.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice ride. Love the build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Color is great. Good use of the custom program.


----------

